
Show HN: A tool for turning facts into structured data with simple parsers - fiatjaf
https://github.com/fiatjaf/pf
======
weeefun
Interesting! You could combine it with e.g. Amazon Alexa so you can add such
items using your voice (if you know the 'sentence structure' of course).

------
zubairq
Very nice idea!

